# الحدق يفهم .. صورة بدون تعليق هههههههههه



## aymonded (6 فبراير 2015)




----------



## soso a (6 فبراير 2015)

ههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## grges monir (6 فبراير 2015)

ههههه 
ليها مغزى كبير
بتيجى حاجات كتير على الفيس زيى كدة لازقينها فى القديسين
فكر غريب وغبى معلهش فى اللفظ


----------



## aymonded (6 فبراير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> ههههه
> ليها مغزى كبير
> بتيجى حاجات كتير على الفيس زيى كدة لازقينها فى القديسين
> فكر غريب وغبى معلهش فى اللفظ



صدقت أخي الحبيب وانا فعلاً أقصد كده باختيار الصورة اللي لاقيتها على الفيس
واتمنى أن الناس تفوق وتصحى وتبطل تشوه عمل الله قدام الناس
​


----------



## grges monir (6 فبراير 2015)

aymonded قال:


> صدقت أخي الحبيب وانا فعلاً أقصد كده باختيار الصورة اللي لاقيتها على الفيس
> واتمنى أن الناس تفوق وتصحى وتبطل تشوه عمل الله قدام الناس
> ​


بشوف صور رائعة للقديسين وبسبب الكلام دة مرضاش اعمل لايك
بقول لو عملت هيزعل منى هههههههه


----------



## aymonded (6 فبراير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> بشوف صور رائعة للقديسين وبسبب الكلام دة مرضاش اعمل لايك
> بقول لو عملت هيزعل منى هههههههه



ده بالضرورة لازم يزعلوا
​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (7 فبراير 2015)

الحاجات دي بتستفذني جدا ..


----------



## aymonded (7 فبراير 2015)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> الحاجات دي بتستفذني جدا ..



ليك حق أكيد، لأن في ناس تعمل الصور دية أو تكتب معجزات
وتقول اللي يوزعها أو يرسلها لعشرة اشخاص، لا يموت غريق ولا في حريق ولا حادث طريق
واللي يهملها هايفشل في حياته أو يموت في حادث أو يفلس أو يخسر حياته أو حياة قريب
وده للأسف مرض العقلية التي تبحث عن الغيبيات وبيصدقوا الدجل والخُزعبلات
​


----------



## النهيسى (7 فبراير 2015)

ياريت بكار يزورنى انا منتظره من زمااااان
ههههههههههههه​


----------



## aymonded (7 فبراير 2015)

النهيسى قال:


> ياريت بكار يزورنى انا منتظره من زمااااان
> ههههههههههههه​



هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا شقي انت خايف من رشيدة اعترف وقول 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 فبراير 2015)

*رشيييييييييييييييييييييدة !!!!
:cry2::cry2::cry2:






الموضوع مش محتاج حدوقيه و لا شطارة 

لعلمك أنا بأزعل من الحاجات ديه أصلا



عايزة أقولك إن فيه حاجات أسوأ بكتيييييييييييييير 

بس الواحد مش عايز يتكلم :smil12:

*​


----------



## soul & life (7 فبراير 2015)

رشيدة رشيدة وهى مالها رشيدة وحشة رشيدة 
على الاقل بريئة وفهمها على ادها انما اللى فيهم عقل ومش بيميزوا دول بقا اللى ملهومش عذر


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (7 فبراير 2015)

soul & life قال:


> رشيدة رشيدة وهى مالها رشيدة وحشة رشيدة
> على الاقل بريئة وفهمها على ادها انما اللى فيهم عقل ومش بيميزوا دول بقا اللى ملهومش عذر



سأكون الفتي رشيده ..

 لعلي أكون بعدها رشيد وأميز بين كل ما هو من الله وكل ما هو من الشرير,,

ربنا يدينا روح الحكمه والتمييز والإفراز.
ـ ـ ـ

 لأَنَّ اسْمَ اللهِ يُجَدَّفُ عَلَيْهِ بِسَبَبِكُمْ بَيْنَ الأُمَمِ، كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ.(رومية 2-24)

​


----------



## soul & life (7 فبراير 2015)

"خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" قال:


> سأكون الفتي رشيده ..
> 
> لعلي أكون بعدها رشيد وأميز بين كل ما هو من الله وكل ما هو من الشرير,,
> 
> ...



ههههههه ولكم رشيدة 
امين يارب ...  الرب يزيدنا حكمة ونعمة وفهم  
الناس كتير بتلغى عقولها و بستغرب هى الناس جرالها ايه !!


----------



## +ماريا+ (7 فبراير 2015)

*ههههههههههههههه
رشيده رشيده يا ساتر اعوذبالله 
لا نبعتها لعشرين مش عشره بس 
واحنا ناقصين 

عارف استاذى زمان وانا فى ابتدائى 
كانوا بيوزعوا ورق مطبوع عليه رساله من مارجرجس
ويقزلك لو قرتها لازم تكتبها 13 مره 
ولو مش كتبتها هتسقط فى كل المواد 
فأنا خفت وفضلت اكتب فيها لغاية 
ما بقى ماما شافتنى وقالت هو مارجرجس ده ايه 
ده شهيد عظيم مش بياذى حد 
وهو هيستفاد ايه من كتابتك للرساله ولا 100 مره حتى 
ومن ساعتها بطلت اقتنع باى حاجه زى كده 
*


----------



## aymonded (7 فبراير 2015)

ربنا يرحمنا من خُزعبلات العقل المريض يا رب
​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (7 فبراير 2015)

aymonded قال:


> ربنا يرحمنا من خُزعبلات العقل المريض يا رب
> ​



*والحوًل الروحى ..​*


----------



## aymonded (7 فبراير 2015)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *والحوًل الروحى ..​*



محتاجين تصحيح اتجاه العين الروحية لكي ترى 
نور وجهه ربنا يسوع المسيح بلا تشويش آمين
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 فبراير 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]يسكب عليك من سكيب المواضيع سكباً*​​ *[FONT=&quot]بلا حذف أو أغلاق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أعرف شخص نشرها لعشرة أعضاء .. عُيِّنَ مشرفاً [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وشخص آخر أهملها ...حُذِفت له عشرة مواضيع 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]والعياذُ بالله 
[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (7 فبراير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]يسكب عليك من سكيب المواضيع سكباً*​​ *[FONT=&quot]بلا حذف أو أغلاق*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]أعرف شخص نشرها لعشرة أعضاء .. عُيِّنَ مشرفاً [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وشخص آخر أهملها ...حُذِفت له عشرة مواضيع
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]والعياذُ بالله
> [/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
صدقت صدقت، وفيه اللي أهملها واحتقرها
فسقط صريعاً من فوق سطوح المنتدى
:a63: leasantr :t13:
​[/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (7 فبراير 2015)

ما احنا قولنا عاوزين نعمل اسوار عالية شاهقة  للمنتدى علشان محدش يندلق


----------



## aymonded (7 فبراير 2015)

soul & life قال:


> ما احنا قولنا عاوزين نعمل اسوار عالية شاهقة  للمنتدى علشان محدش يندلق



هههههههههههههههههه 
مستنيين المونة والطوب ييجي
:spor2::spor2::spor2::spor2::spor2::spor2::spor2:
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 فبراير 2015)

فعلا بتدائق جدا من الموضوع ذا.
شئء مؤسف


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 فبراير 2015)

aymonded قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> مستنيين المونة والطوب ييجي
> :spor2::spor2::spor2::spor2::spor2::spor2::spor2:
> ​



*أبنيهالكم أنا 

و أعملكم أساسات إنما إيه 

دا شغلى الشااااااااااااغل​*


----------



## aymonded (7 فبراير 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> فعلا بتدائق جدا من الموضوع ذا.
> شئء مؤسف



هانعمل ايه بس في العقوووووووول
​


----------



## aymonded (7 فبراير 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أبنيهالكم أنا
> 
> و أعملكم أساسات إنما إيه
> 
> دا شغلى الشااااااااااااغل​*



ههههههههههههههههه كل واحد واختصاصه بقى
​


----------



## soul & life (7 فبراير 2015)

:a82::a82: ربنا يستر :a82:


----------



## حبيب يسوع (8 فبراير 2015)

من زمان نجد بعض الورق ومكتوب بها ارسلها الى عدد من الاشخاص
اذا ارسلتها سوف تاتيك الملايين
واذا لم ترسلها سوف تاتيك المصائب من كل مكان
الرب يسعدك استاذى العزيز


----------



## aymonded (8 فبراير 2015)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> من زمان نجد بعض الورق ومكتوب بها ارسلها الى عدد من الاشخاص
> اذا ارسلتها سوف تاتيك الملايين
> واذا لم ترسلها سوف تاتيك المصائب من كل مكان
> الرب يسعدك استاذى العزيز



ويسعدك يا أروع أخ غالي حبيب ربنا يسوع والقديسين
​


----------



## mary naeem (8 فبراير 2015)

÷ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## philanthropist (9 فبراير 2015)

شكرا للصورة فعلا ليها مغزي كبير و انا من زمان مش بصدق الصور اللي بيبقي مكتوب فيها كلام مشابه ربنا يرحمنا و ينقذ عقولنا من الخزعبلات دي


----------



## aymonded (9 فبراير 2015)

philanthropist قال:


> شكرا للصورة فعلا ليها مغزي كبير و انا من زمان مش بصدق الصور اللي بيبقي مكتوب فيها كلام مشابه ربنا يرحمنا و ينقذ عقولنا من الخزعبلات دي



آمين يا أغلى أخ حلو حبيب ربنا يسوع والقديسين
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 فبراير 2015)

جاتني حاجة زي كدة من اسبوع 
وضحكت بشدة 
وقولت لما نشوف رجل الله يأذيني لية والشهر خلص ومحصلش حاجة 
لان رالله نفسة معانا


----------



## aymonded (9 فبراير 2015)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> جاتني حاجة زي كدة من اسبوع
> وضحكت بشدة
> وقولت لما نشوف رجل الله يأذيني لية والشهر خلص ومحصلش حاجة
> لان رالله نفسة معانا



:smil15: إه ده يعني مش قلبت على رشيدة :fun_lol:
ههههههههههههه:new6:هههههههههههه
​


----------



## soul & life (9 فبراير 2015)

ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 فبراير 2015)

aymonded قال:


> :smil15: إه ده يعني مش قلبت على رشيدة :fun_lol:
> ههههههههههههه:new6:هههههههههههه
> ​


الحمد للة لسة زي ما انا 
مش قلبت ولا حاجة


----------



## aymonded (9 فبراير 2015)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> الحمد للة لسة زي ما انا
> مش قلبت ولا حاجة



:2: شكلك أرسلتها ل 10.5 اشخاص :2:
:t17::new6:  :t17:
:fun_lol:
​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (9 فبراير 2015)

تصدق اللي ورهانتي انا ضحكت علية وقولت اية الهبل اللي انت مصدقة دة 
وقولت خلية يعمل اللي يقدر علية 
وتعالي عاتبني بية 
دة هبل اللي مكتوب طيب بدال ما يضرنا احنا خلية يقضي علي داعش 
لو كان الكلام دة صحيح واتريقت علية ومرضتش اخد منة الورقة


----------



## aymonded (9 فبراير 2015)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> تصدق اللي ورهانتي انا ضحكت علية وقولت اية الهبل اللي انت مصدقة دة
> وقولت خلية يعمل اللي يقدر علية
> وتعالي عاتبني بية
> دة هبل اللي مكتوب طيب بدال ما يضرنا احنا خلية يقضي علي داعش
> لو كان الكلام دة صحيح واتريقت علية ومرضتش اخد منة الورقة



أصل لما الإنسان يكون في معزل عن الله، العقل نفسه بيمرض ويفسد والإنسان بيميل لما يُريح ضميره، عايز أي حاجة تنجيه بطريقة سحرية من الواقع اللي عايش فيه، يعني في الآخر الموضوع عبارة عن عملية هروب من الواقع والحياة الحاضرة، فبيعتمد الإنسان على أعمال الوهم اللي بتترجم في العقلية الشرقية بالسحر والأعمال.. الخ، لأن للأسف الإنسان مش داري أن الله مش ساحر ولا بيعطي كلام في الهواء، زي اللي بيحط الإنجيل تحت راسه وهو نايم أو الأجبية، فاكر أن كده هايحصل على بركة والله يحفظه، مع أن الإنجيل يبقى بركة وقوة للنفس لما الإنسان يحياه مش يحطه في الدولاب والا فوق فلوسه والا تحت راسه أو تحت راس عياله، بل في فكره وفكرهم وعقله وعقلهم...

آه لو كل واحد آمن وعاش في الواقع لله وارتكز عليه كأساس حياته ورجاءه الحي، لكنا كلنا في حال تاني خالص، وآه لو الإنسان أدرك أن الله لا يبحث عن شو إعلامي ولا هو بساحر، بل هو إله حي قريب منا، ربما لا يرفع الألم والمعاناه لكن بحضوره بيرفعنا للمجد في عز آلامنا وضيقاتنا، لأنه بيظهر فينا موته ليستعلن بقيامته.. 
ليت الكل يستيقظ وينتبه لحياته ويعرف الله الحي ويترك كل الخُزعبلات التي اتعبتنا كلنا وأفسدت التعليم الحي الذي فيه معلن قوة الله لتجديد الحياة حسب صورته...
​


----------



## philanthropist (9 فبراير 2015)

من باب اولي الورق ده يقضي علي داعش بدل ماهي شغالة دبح و حرق الله يلعنهم


----------



## aymonded (10 فبراير 2015)

philanthropist قال:


> من باب اولي الورق ده يقضي علي داعش بدل ماهي شغالة دبح و حرق الله يلعنهم



هي عاملة زي فكرة الحسد السحري اللي بيأثر في الناس
كان باب أولى يقف الناس تحسد في داعش أو تعمل ليهم عمل
على ورق باردي ملفوف فيه رجل كتكوت أعور بس تكون شمال 
هههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## كليماندوس (12 فبراير 2016)

aymonded قال:


> في ناس تعمل الصور دية أو تكتب معجزات
> وتقول اللي يوزعها أو يرسلها لعشرة اشخاص، لا يموت غريق ولا في حريق ولا حادث طريق
> واللي يهملها هايفشل في حياته أو يموت في حادث أو يفلس أو يخسر حياته أو حياة قريب
> *وده للأسف مرض العقلية التي تبحث عن الغيبيات وبيصدقوا الدجل والخُزعبلات*
> ​


*
فعلا كما تفضلت و قلت الخلاصة هنا :*​


aymonded قال:


> أصل لما الإنسان يكون في معزل عن الله، العقل نفسه بيمرض ويفسد والإنسان بيميل لما يُريح ضميره، عايز أي حاجة تنجيه بطريقة سحرية من الواقع اللي عايش فيه، يعني في الآخر الموضوع عبارة عن عملية هروب من الواقع والحياة الحاضرة، فبيعتمد الإنسان على أعمال الوهم اللي بتترجم في العقلية الشرقية بالسحر والأعمال..


----------



## aymonded (12 فبراير 2016)

*ربنا يرحمنا ويعطي نعمة للناس وفهم وإدراك روحي عميق
مع روح توبة حقيقية ليدخلوا في شركة واقعية مع الله الحي آمين
*​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (12 فبراير 2016)

الصورة مش موجودة
بس افتكرتها لانها كانت فى ذكريات الفيس
خاف من رشيدة
تحياتى


----------



## aymonded (12 فبراير 2016)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه صح
*​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (13 فبراير 2016)




----------



## aymonded (13 فبراير 2016)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
المهم بس اللي يرسلها علشان يربح
ههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (13 فبراير 2016)

ارسلتها اهو@@!!!!!!


----------



## aymonded (13 فبراير 2016)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مبروك هاتجيلك عنزة هدية
*​


----------



## كليماندوس (14 فبراير 2016)

شكرا اخى "  ناجح ناصح جيد " لإحيائك الصورة من جديد

حيث انى بحثت عنها تحت اسم " خاف من رشيدة " بصور جوجل و لم اوفق

لكن و بعد وضعك لها ثانية - فأصبح للموضوع " طعم آخر "   = مجهود تشكر عليه   :36_3_15:

و عودة للخبر بعد مطالعة الصورة / ما قلشى حا يتحول لرشيدة بعد وقت اد ايه ؟


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (14 فبراير 2016)

هههههه
ده تخصص اخويا ايمن
معرفة الوقت
وده موضوعه
انا نشرتها علشان متحولش
......
الرب يباركك اخى
كليماندوس
انشرها لاحسن عاوزينك


----------



## Saif W Torss (14 فبراير 2016)

*طبعا فكر غير صحيح ان الواحد يعتقد بتكرار جمل معينة سينال بركة وان لم يفعلها سيقع تحت لعنة ولكن الكتابة المتكررة تجعل الانسان يحفظ هذا الامر جيدا *


----------



## كليماندوس (16 فبراير 2016)

ناجح ناصح جيد قال:


> انشرها لاحسن عاوزينك







*بالسرعة دى !!!

آتارينى بقيت طيب قوى اليومين دول - اممممم 
كويس انك نبهتنى - لما اقوم الحق نفسى قبل ما الحالة تطور و تسطعصى*

​


----------

